# Thera-band recommendation



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Hi folks,

Has anyone made their own thera-band bands for shooting bbs? I've been using #64 rubber bands but they keep breaking. Could someone please let me know what color thera-bands work for bbs?

Thanks!


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Don't use theraband anything. Get some .4 latex with a 1/4'' straight cut or an 12-8 taper

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> Don't use theraband anything. Get some .4 latex with a 1/4'' straight cut or an 12-8 taper
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Does thera-band wear out too quickly? Or is there something else?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I use TBG almost exclusively. Just not for BBs.

Gold is the standard for TheraBand. I'm guessing for BB's, you'd just cut it much thinner than for 8-9mm steel.

If it was me, I'd use Tubes for BB's.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

brucered said:


> I use TBG almost exclusively. Just not for BBs.
> 
> Gold is the standard for TheraBand. I'm guessing for BB's, you'd just cut it much thinner than for 8-9mm steel.
> 
> If it was me, I'd use Tubes for BB's.


How would tubes handle on a pfs do you think? I'm definitely improving with accuracy using rubber bands, I'm just tired of only getting 50 or so shots before a band breaks.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

aleadsitt said:


> How would tubes handle on a pfs do you think? I'm definitely improving with accuracy using rubber bands, I'm just tired of only getting 50 or so shots before a band breaks.


Perfectly fine with some Tube protectors if needed. I don't shoot a PFS or BB's, but have shot small gap frames with tubes and they were perfectly together.

I'm pretty sure that is what most shoot on the OPFS (Dgui).


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

TBG is great for .177 steel BBs!
Cut them to the same dimensions as the #64s - 1/4-inch x 7 inches. They will be faster and last longer. 
I have a wide variety of latex brands and enjoy them all. Including Theraband. No trouble pushing 3/8-inch steel to 300 fps with it, and I don't need more speed than that.


----------



## jnjw (10 mo ago)

KawKan said:


> TBG is great for .177 steel BBs!
> Cut them to the same dimensions as the #64s - 1/4-inch x 7 inches. They will be faster and last longer.
> I have a wide variety of latex brands and enjoy them all. Including Theraband. No trouble pushing 3/8-inch steel to 300 fps with it, and I don't need more speed than that.


are you shooting full butterfly or are you drawing to the cheek to get 300 fps?


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

If you're talking about .177 steel BBs then yes, TBG will work very well.
I only shoot TBG and have done for some time. I find it better than tubes because I can cut it to the exact taper I want and tune the bands to the projectile. I have 5 projectile types that I regularly shoot and I have 5 different cuts of taper band to suit them.
I'd start with something like 12mm to 7mm taper, overall length of 180mm for face anchor or 290mm for butterfly - they'll last a while at those draw ratios.
Use the smallest lightest pouch you can, cut one from very thin leather.
It's important to remember that although you can run latex at up to 5 or 6 times the stretch ratio (and that will give you maximum velocity) it won't last very long at all, for general shooting I run my bands at 2 or 3 times stretch and they last for ages and ages.
If you find that you're struggling to get good accuracy then your bands are too powerful for your ammunition. An under-strength band will throw a heavy round accurately but slowly, whereas an over-powered band will throw a light round inaccurately but fast.
I prefer accuracy over power.


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Theraband is almost all I've ever used. With the exception of a little bit of chained office elastics.
I just get it at the local hardware store or Canadian Tire. The light blue (heavy) is the one I've used (about 0.45 mm thick) and a 16-12-250 mm taper is about my favourite. Anchor is to my cheek bone.
Oh, and usually shooting BB's.
Works very well.
Specific slingshot latex is probably great but I don't buy stuff on-line so the local store is my source for materials.
The Theraband is much smoother than the office elastic bands. I seem to get a lot more "recoil" with the office bands.
My 2 cents worth. Well, maybe 1 cent............


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

jnjw said:


> are you shooting full butterfly or are you drawing to the cheek to get 300 fps?


I usually shoot full butterfly.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Roll Fast said:


> Theraband is almost all I've ever used. With the exception of a little bit of chained office elastics.
> I just get it at the local hardware store or Canadian Tire. The light blue (heavy) is the one I've used (about 0.45 mm thick) and a 16-12-250 mm taper is about my favourite. Anchor is to my cheek bone.
> Oh, and usually shooting BB's.
> Works very well.
> ...


Nice looking shooters Ed….. I’ve always wanted to ask what your makers mark signifies or means ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Thanks Darrell. 
Am really enjoying designing, making and shooting slingshots!
As for the makers mark, we used to dairy farm and so I was either going out to the barn or in the barn when the sun came up and it always reminds me of a time two thousand years ago when some women went out to a tomb when the sun was coming up. And the tomb they were going to was empty........
Just something that never leaves my mind.
tx, Ed


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

TBG 1/4 nch to 3/8 inch wide for 177 BBs and 1/4 inch steels,will also launch 3/8s clays nicely,i also like the .06 simple shot blacks,same dimensions,1632 tubes will throw a 177 BB pretty wicked as well as 1/4 inch steels,not the clays so much [dont know why] my .02 cents worth


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

jnjw said:


> are you shooting full butterfly or are you drawing to the cheek to get 300 fps?


I draw to the top of my ear. I haven't measured the length yet.


----------

